# Thinking Of My Railfan Friends Today



## Windy City LSA (Dec 15, 2006)

I apologize in advance if this has been discussed here before. I also wasn't sure where to post this, so Alan or Anthony...move it, or not as you see fit. 

I walked to the nearby CVS today, and when I go there as I often do, I walk past the Silver Palm...a reataurant located in a circa 1947 dining car. I'm ashamed to say I'm a 10 minute walk away AND a foodie, but we've never eaten there. I suppose if anybody had a long layover in Chicago and REALLY wanted to check it out, it's a quick Blue Line trip North to the Chicago Ave. stop...and its right across the street from the subway. I can't say whether or not the food is worthy of the trip, but if we ever eat there, I could review it. I am also unsure just how unique this is, or not. Just thought I'd share. If anybody has eaten there, let me know how it is! 

More information here.

http://metromix.chicagotribune.com/dining/...,0,491152.venue

I also snapped a (lousy) picture today with my phone.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 16, 2006)

I will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## JAChooChoo (Dec 16, 2006)

"the Matchbox, and features seating in a rehabbed 1947 railroad dining car. (The restaurant takes its name from the ACL Railroad's Chicago-to-Florida run.)""

*I don't think so!*

*The ACL trains were **City of Miami, Southwind, Seminole, Dixie Flyer*

*The only 1947 ACL diners were **Washington, Tampa, St. Petersburg*

* *

*I found a picture of the car with a number that looks like PPCX8023. *

*8023 happens to be the Amtrak number applied to the **Tampa*


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 18, 2006)

JAChooChoo said:


> "the Matchbox, and features seating in a rehabbed 1947 railroad dining car. (The restaurant takes its name from the ACL Railroad's Chicago-to-Florida run.)""
> *I don't think so!*
> 
> *The ACL trains were **City of Miami, Southwind, Seminole, Dixie Flyer*
> ...



Don't forget the Dixie Flagler as a Chicago to Florida train(same route as Dixie Flyer, Dixie Limited, Dixieland and others before that) .

Funny thing about dining-type cars from CHI to FLA trains being used in the city of Chicago. A coffee shop lounge from the Dixie Flagler at one time served some sort of purpose at the Shedd Aquariam.

This brings back memories of that.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 18, 2006)

Further thoughts: so far as I know the name Silver Palm has only been used by Amtrak, not before. And that was a train out of NYC, not CHI, to Florida.

Now the name Royal Palm had been used in the pre-Amtrak past. But that was primarily a Detroit and Cincinnati train to Florida. Though at times it had a through sleeper from CHI to Miami in the winter season. It was never involved with the Atlantic Coast Line.


----------



## Windy City LSA (Dec 19, 2006)

These folks should have done more research before making claims as to what the restaurant is named after. Makes them look kind of silly to those who have historical railroad knowledge.  I suppose the majority of their patrons are too young or unaware to know the truth.


----------

